# Do You Routinely Wear a Pocket Watch, Why and How



## dbadcraig (Nov 9, 2008)

I hope this gets lot responses. I have a fairly substantial collection of wristwatches (mostly vintage), and only four pocket watches (a small 1960s Seiko 6222; 1950s Hamilton 992B, an 1830s key wind 18k, and most recently a 1920s Hamilton 912). I am a history buff and a real throw back, I collect and smoke pipes and I write with a fountain pen. But with that said, I rarely if ever wear one of my pocket watches.

I am curious how many of you routinely (or always) carry a pocket watch and if so why and what is your method of carry. I am considering making the switch from a watch to a pocket watch, or at least adding a pocket watch into my rotation. I have been wearing the 912 as I am regulating it and I wanted it regulated under real life conditions. 

Why? Is it the love of the watch or do you find any real utility in the practice? For me, my eyes are not nearly as good as they once were and the large dial is a real advantage, what good is a watch if you can't read it? Any other obvious or not so obvious advantages?

Disadvantages- obviously having to reach into a pocket and remove and replace a watch is extra effort. Using the watch does occupy the hand when one is used to having both hands free and it does draw the attention of bystanders, if not a few curious looks. If the watch is in the front pocket and one is seated (in a car, plane, bus or train or at the office where I spend most of my time), fishing it out can be a bit of a challenge. Old habits are hard to break, like looking at my bare left wrist, not so bad I suppose when alone, but in a crowd it is kind of funny. Any other disadvantages?

How? I will not wear a vest, and I think few do these days. The shirt pocket is out of the question, it pulls the shirt down, will show and it isn't very secure there. With blue jeans it is pretty easy is suppose, with dress slacks less so because the watch occupies one of my front pockets and I have to be careful to avoid old habits of coins, keys and lighters in the right pocket. I was thinking of asking my wife (who sews) to sew into my slacks a small extra pocket for my pocket watches. 

So if you routinely wear a pocket watch, kindly share your thoughts, experiences and any helpful hints you have to offer on the wearing of a pocket watch in modern times.


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi, dbadcraig! You might find this thread of interest:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=217432&highlight=wearing+pocket+watch

I'm sure others will chime in as well.

Jeannie


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

I own two vintage pocket watches. And I wear a pocket watch daily. 

And no, I don't own a three-piece suit. 

I wear my watch in the following manner...: 

1. Button-down shirt. 

Watch in the breast-pocket, with the chain going through the buttnhole nearest to the same level as the top of the pocket. 

2. Coat-pocket. 

If you're in the habit of keeping your coat unbuttoned, hook the chain through one of the buttonholes, and stretch the chain across your abdomen and put the watch in an opposing (inside) pocket. Alternatively, put it into an inner-pocket on the buttonhole side of the coat. 

3. Coat brest-pocket. 

Chain goes through the lapel-button of your coat (from the OUTSIDE), and the watch goes into the breast-pocket. 

4. Waistcoat. 

No need to explain this...traditional way of wearing a pocket-watch. 

5. Trousers watch-pocket. 

Watch goes into the fifth pocket (right inner pocket) of your trousers, and the chain clips to the nearest belt-loop. I've found that most watch-pockets of modern trousers will accomadate quite comfortably, a 14-size watch. Jeans and larger trousers quite comfortably accomadate a 16-size or 18 size watch, without too much hassle. 

I wear my watch (depending on what I'm wearing on the day), either in manners 1, 2, 3 or 5. Since I don't have a waistcoat (yet), #4 isn't possible at the moment. 

Hopefully that gives you a few nifty ideas on how to wear your watch without a waistcoat. 

PS - If you're wearing your watch in a breast-pocket (which is done, even with four-pocket waistcoats) - be careful when you bend over - those watches are tricky buggers and love to go skydiving. Those chains are bloody lifesavers!!

Regarding the Whys & Wherefores of wearing a pocket-watch... 

For me it's partly practicality and partly...well...Just my own little quirk. 

I like antiques and to me a pocket-watch is the whole embodiment of an antique. I've always wanted a pocket-watch, which is one reason why I wear one. The OTHER reason is my eyesight. A pocket watch is nice, big and clear. it's easy to read. It's dial is not cluttered by complications or logos or weird, neauseating colours. My eyesight is far from perfect, and having a watch which I can read EASILY without squinting is important. A pocket watch is substantial and easy to read; I don't need to squint to tell the time. 

Another reason is that I find it fun winding up the watch each morning. Hearing the ticking sound and the soft grating of the cogwheels as I wind the stem each morning. My watch takes 15 turns to wind it fully. 

The main disadvantage of a pocket watch, as you've mentioned, is that it occupies the hand which might otherwise be engaged in something else. I can't think of any others. I don't care about the looks that I might or might not get by checking the time by first reaching for my watch-chain, it's my decision to wear one and I will wear it. Other than that one, I can't think of another. 

Keeping sharp or hard objects in your watch-pocket is a definite no-no. No keys, coins, cellphones or other hard and/or metallic objects. Soft objects such as wallets or handkerchieves are alright, but nothing harder than that.


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Also see:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=264055


----------



## Noisy Nova (Feb 2, 2008)

I carry this one on a regular basis. It's not vintage. It's just old, the same age as me.;-)


----------



## huck (Feb 4, 2009)

I have 4 vintage pocket watches, i choose which one each day to wear, i use a belt pouch, i have wrist watches but due to my my work i tend to get them bashed about and broken, saying that i prefer pocket watches. I like the look and feel of wearing a little part of history, and appreciate the maths and engineering involved, il admit to a slice of vanity as well, they look so good and people often comment on them, so its nice to be that little bit different


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Many years ago, in my youth at college, I wore a waistcoat every day in the winter and kept my great grandfather's pocket watch in it, secured by a double Albert chain. Recently, I purchased a Zenith PW from ca. 1925 and have started the habit again. I would never wear it elsewhere (coat pocket, watch pocket in my trousers - don't wear jeans, anyway - EVER!) since it would be less secure; I prefer to keep it as close to me as is reasonably possible. I love to take it out and don't mind having to have my hand free for it - I often pull it out with one hand and let it rest in the other as I check the time.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Elco (May 11, 2009)

Perhaps not routinley, but I do get a lot of pleasure from wearing my rather inexpensive Rapport skeleton pocket watch when I attend (h'hem) Masonic meetings. Always worn in my waistcoat pocket with my Fathers gold masonic fob hooked in the corresponding button-hole. On occaision it will be worn in my change pocket in my jeans , with the clip on my belt, but generally it adorns my turned wood stand on a shelf above my bed. I do get a certain amount of satisfaction from waking in the night and hearing it run.....!


----------



## dbadcraig (Nov 9, 2008)

Shangas-- thank you for your most thoughtful and well voiced response! Might you be a fellow pipe smoker?

Doug


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

dbadcraig said:


> I hope this gets lot responses. I have a fairly substantial collection of wristwatches (mostly vintage), and only four pocket watches (a small 1960s Seiko 6222; 1950s Hamilton 992B, an 1830s key wind 18k, and most recently a 1920s Hamilton 912). I am a history buff and a real throw back, I collect and smoke pipes and I write with a fountain pen. But with that said, I rarely if ever wear one of my pocket watches.
> 
> I am curious how many of you routinely (or always) carry a pocket watch and if so why and what is your method of carry. I am considering making the switch from a watch to a pocket watch, or at least adding a pocket watch into my rotation. I have been wearing the 912 as I am regulating it and I wanted it regulated under real life conditions.
> 
> ...


On rare occasion I have worn a pocket watch, but mens clothes are just not designed for them. Sure you can jam a size 16 watch into the vestigal pocket on a pair of Levis, but it's really less than ideal. When vests were in style and I tried a pocketwatch out , but tired of it quickly. I doscovered that there was more than one practical reason that the wristwatch permanently the replaced the pockwtwatch as a portable timekeeper.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

For about 15 years I owned one watch and it was a pocket watch with Swiss quartz movement and a ring-clip on a fairly short chain. I like waistcoats so it suited me well, but otherwise it went in the trouser pocket. The main reason was practical. I used to be a draughtsman (the old-fashioned kind with real pens) so I didn't want a watch strap dragging across my work. It was also convenient not to need to remove the watch when washing dishes, gardening or tinkering with the car.

That watch now belongs to my young son who wears it on a short boot-lace thing I made. My other pocket watches have a variety of chain types which don't always suit what I want to wear e.g. a T-bar is useless for attaching to trousers.

When wearing a waistcoat, I generally use the left pocket, but when wearing jeans I naturally use the watch pocket on the right (yes its original purpose was _watch_ pocket). I'm fairly comfortable about swapping between open-face (crown at 12) and hunter (crown at 3), too. The greater variety of watch types you wear regularly, the more adaptable you become.

Having said all that, I confess I haven't worn a pocket watch for a few months because I have too many wristwatches that I like to wear.


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

dbadcraig said:


> Shangas-- thank you for your most thoughtful and well voiced response! Might you be a fellow pipe smoker?
> 
> Doug


At my age and health? no 

I'm an asthmatic and I'm only twenty-two. While others may consider it strange for a man in his twenties to regularly wear a pocket-watch..or any watch, at the rate men's fashion is going these days...I think nothing of it. I do it because I prefer to.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Shangas said:


> While others may consider it strange for a man in his twenties to regularly wear a pocket-watch..or any watch, at the rate men's fashion is going these days...I think nothing of it. I do it because I prefer to.


I was 17 when I started wearing a pocket watch.

...but I never took up pipe smoking. Cigarillos were my thing back then (asthma notwithstanding).


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

Well that DOES make me feel better, I must say! hahahaha. 

No, Doug, I don't smoke a pipe. I do keep time with a pocket watch, I do wear one daily, I even collect, use and maintain a rather substantial (2-dozen plus) collection of vintage fountain pens...but that's it so far.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

You have inspired me. Today I wore my Jilin HJ1A Meihualu all day.










Made back in the day when Chinese pocket watches used real pocket watch movements.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Chascomm said:


> Made back in the day when Chinese pocket watches used real pocket watch movements.


So why does this one have a central second hand?!:roll:

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Hartmut Richter said:


> So why does this one have a central second hand?!:roll:
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Who says a 36mm movement can't have a directly-driven seconds hand? ;-)

The HJ1A was basically the Chinese Standard movement scaled-up to pocket-watch size. Meihualu watches were used by the Chinese national railways in the 1970s. What makes the watch interesting for me is that it has probably the last ever completely new design for a mass-market pocket watch movement anywhere in the world.


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Chascomm said:


> Who says a 36mm movement can't have a directly-driven seconds hand? ;-)
> 
> The HJ1A was basically the Chinese Standard movement scaled-up to pocket-watch size. Meihualu watches were used by the Chinese national railways in the 1970s. What makes the watch interesting for me is that it has probably the last ever completely new design for a mass-market pocket watch movement anywhere in the world.


Can we have a look at that movement?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Erik_H said:


> Can we have a look at that movement?


It's not the easiest case to open, so I haven't got a picture of the insides of mine, however attached below is a photo from the collection of WUS member Soviet. As you can see from the comparison with the wristwatch movement beside it, the design of the HJ1A clearly came out of the Tongji (National Standard) watch program.

On the subject of pocket watches with centre seconds, it is interesting to note that the Swiss made Chinese market watches of the 19th century commonly had centre seconds; all the better to show of the one second jump action of the crab-tooth duplex escapement. The first all Chinese made pocket watch was by the ZuanShi factory and was a copy of the British Smiths PY, but again it was the centre second version that they imitated. Must be a Chinese thing I guess.


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

Elco said:


> Perhaps not routinley, but I do get a lot of pleasure from wearing my rather inexpensive Rapport skeleton pocket watch when I attend (h'hem) Masonic meetings. Always worn in my waistcoat pocket with my Fathers gold masonic fob hooked in the corresponding button-hole. On occaision it will be worn in my change pocket in my jeans , with the clip on my belt, but generally it adorns my turned wood stand on a shelf above my bed. I do get a certain amount of satisfaction from waking in the night and hearing it run.....!


Dear DbCraig and Elco,

It is an interesting thread on how to wear your pocket watch. Well if we were living 80 years ago or more, the answer would be easier, on vests' pockets. I have 25 pocket watches in my humble collection, at least half of them are British/Irish/Scottish fusees and the rest is Swiss and American pocket watches. I like to have casual wear in my daily life and I only wear suits with vest when I attend the masonic labors, and it is always nice to practice the traditional way of wearing a pocket watch when I wear my suits. I am not conservative on not wearing jeans and jeans have almost always a pocket watch pockets or some of my trousers have a special pockets to house a pocket watch, and of course a neat and matching chain I suppose it is a must to secure a pocket watch. 
If someone smokes pipe he/she has to have at least 7 pipes available in his / her stock. I own 18 pipes and three of them are meerschaum pipes.
Cheers,
Constantin


----------



## dbadcraig (Nov 9, 2008)

Constantin-

I can remember when I owned only 18 pipe! I lost count long ago-I have several meerschaum, vintage Andres Bauer in uncomplicate traditional shapes are among my favorites. 

After giving it some thought even with the disadvantages, I am going to start putting my pocket watches into my rotation and try to wear them at least as often as a wrist watch. 

Thanks again everyone for the posts and the great thoughts!

Doug


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome, Doug. 

Feel free to wear your pocket watches. I do. Do not be ashamed.


----------



## janreagan (Aug 5, 2008)

I sometimes wear one of my three pocket watches.

I wear them just because I want to, no real reason, I just feel like it...

I normally wear them with jeans. Most jeans have a smaller pocket near the top of the right pocket on the inside of it. My watches fit just right.
Sometimes I wear them inside a sportcoat or jacket.

1st watch. 1916 Illinois, bought from original owner. Has original 14kt white gold chain.

2nd. 1898 Elgin nickel case, nothing special. Does have triple bridge movement.

3rd. 1893 National Waltham Watch Co. Painted dial. 7 Jewel movement. Silverode Case. Crown set.

I love my watches!


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

Your Illinois watch looks beautiful!...What is the case made of?


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

janreagan said:


> 1st watch. 1916 Illinois, bought from original owner. Has original 14kt white gold chain.
> 
> 2nd. 1898 Elgin nickel case, nothing special. Does have triple bridge movement.
> 
> ...


I'm not seeing your photos, janreagan. :-(


----------



## janreagan (Aug 5, 2008)

fluppyboy said:


> I'm not seeing your photos, janreagan. :-(


My pictures are gone? :-( I'll try to repost later...


----------



## janreagan (Aug 5, 2008)

janreagan said:


> I sometimes wear one of my three pocket watches.
> 
> I wear them just because I want to, no real reason, I just feel like it...
> 
> ...


The Illinois is in a 14kt Gold Filled case.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for re-posting them. They are lovely!


----------



## AbslomRob (Jun 13, 2009)

I've worn pocket watches for years...started with my Grandpa's 18s Waltham back in College (about 15 years ago). Not surprising, that didn't last too long (about 2-3 years). Switched to a Japanese quartz in a hunter case, which I wore for about 6 years, until the battery died and the cheap case stopped holding closed. Didn't wear any watches at all for about 5 years, although you can consider a Palm or a cell phone a pocket watch if you're so inclined. Recently, I talked my wife into buying me a good Tissot (ETA 6497-1). I wear that every day.

I've never worn a wrist-watch, becuase I hate having something wrapped around my wrist. The constant rubbing drives me nuts. So I consider that an "advantage" of a pocket watch. Like I said above, a pocket watch is roughly the same as using phone for time, except that few phones come with nice chains to attach to your belt. Hmm..maybe a patent in there somewhere. 

90% of the time, the watch lives in my pants pocket. I clip it to my belt-loop. 

As for "why", I'm fascinated by the fact that my brand-new Tissot has fundamentally the same design as my 100 year old Waltham...is there anything else as complicated as a watch made today in the way it was a century ago?


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

> I've never worn a wrist-watch, becuase I hate having something wrapped around my wrist. The constant rubbing drives me nuts.


I agree with this. Wearing a wristwatch was simply too uncomfortable for me. I like having my wrists free of bands and straps and wristwatches weighing down my hand and being itchy or cold or rough or whatever...just wasn't for me. With a pocket watch, I don't have that problem. Also, I always had a very bad (according to my father, anyway), habit of taking OFF my wristwatch and putting it into my pocket whenever I needed to use two hands (eating, typing, playing the piano, playing billiards, etc). So in the end I decided to dispense with the wristwatch and get a proper antique pocket watch.


----------



## dog_slice (May 11, 2009)

I wear one of my 4 pocketwatches everyday, making the switch from using the cell phone was effortless. i do a lot of work w/ my hands and prefer not to scratch up my wrist watches(2).

-An invicta 9773 rose gold skeleton (Lilith)
-1891 Elgin stainless 18s 17j grade 44 (Audrey)
-Colibri "moon phase" that is just a night/day indicator (Emma)
-1911 Movado 15j RR grade chronometer (Elsa)

I wear either jeans or khaki's and a polo uniform shirt for work and always keep my pw's in my front left pocket. i'm used to always keeping my cell in my back left, my wallet in the back right and any coins in my front right. i keep a zippo lighter in the fifth or cargo pockets. my keys stay on a belt clip so i can leave my watches in there isolated. Leather fobs tied around the belt are used in place of chains to keep scratches to a minimum. The chains will only be used while wearing a suit (rarely) or other dressy attire.

i love my elgin. it's loud and my sister calls me cap'n hook.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

dog_slice said:


> I wear one of my 4 pocketwatches everyday, making the switch from using the cell phone was effortless. i do a lot of work w/ my hands and prefer not to scratch up my wrist watches(2).
> 
> -An invicta 9773 rose gold skeleton (Lilith)
> -1891 Elgin stainless 18s 17j grade 44 (Audrey)
> ...


I'd love to see photos of those beauties, and I'm sure I am not alone.


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

You are NOT alone, Fluppyboy. Come on, Dog_Slice. Make with the goods! 

And I must say - I love a nice, loud ticker. Nothing like lying in bed at night, listening to my watch ticking happily away on my bedside table. I find it relaxing...


----------



## dog_slice (May 11, 2009)

ok, give me a little bit to take some pictures. all i have is my cell phone camera so it may take a while to get some good ones.


----------



## AbslomRob (Jun 13, 2009)

I bought a cheap WWII era Roskopf-clone a month or so ago...runs nice, but my wife made me hide it becuase it was too loud.


----------



## dog_slice (May 11, 2009)

lol... my gf love the sound of them. says it helps her relax.


----------



## dog_slice (May 11, 2009)

got some pictures for you guys. first up is elsa, my movado.









open face, acrylic crystal, blued hands, some damage on the dial at the 5 and 11 poistions.









open up the back and there's a relief w/ MOVADO and and the words EXPOSITIONS UNIVERELLES; PARIS 1900; LIEGE 1905; BRUXELLES 1910; GRAND PRIX AVEC FELICITATIONS DU JURY, along w/ a few other seals.









on the movement it reads 4 FOUR ADJTS 15 FIFTEEN JEWELS SWISS MADE. no visible serial number though.


----------



## dog_slice (May 11, 2009)

Next up is Lilith and Emma, my invicta and colibri respectively. Both of them are newer, Lilith being my first mechanical and first pw, hence her name.









the back shows the standard chinese mov't in invicta's 9773. i don't care much for the back as it just has invicta's logo stamped 4 times around the exibition window, like i would for get who made it or something.









a view of the front. roman numerals, black finished hands, and centered seconds hand. i liked the rose gold finish and it definetly stood out at me apart from the usual silver or yellow gold finishes.









the view through the watch.









Here's Emma, my 2 tone colibri "moon phase". i forget to mention she also has an open heart and 6 o'clock position blue seconds hand. hour and minute hands are blue w/ lume on them. roman numeral dial and a am/pm indicator that also shows 24 hour positions.









and both ladies have the built in kick stand for use as a desk clock. emma has a silvertone ss case w/ a gold tone ring on the front, back is completely empty, good for engraving.


----------



## dog_slice (May 11, 2009)

last up is Audrey, my 1891 18s stainless steel Elgin. when i take it out, people are amazed by the size. She's a whole lotta woman, more of a pocket clock.









arabic numerals and 6 o'clock position seconds. all hands are blued.









flawless dial, save for a hairline at the 7 and 3.









she's also unique in that she has a screw on front case and a flip out mov't. crystal is acrylic and i was told that most pw's from this time had a plastic crystal. don't know if that's true, but would like to change it out to a sapphire crystal on day.









i know none of my pictures are any good, but here's a look a the mov't. some simple demaskeen design around the edge, w/ engravings G.M. WHEELER; SAFETY PINION; ELGIN, ILL. and serial no. 4650165.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Very nice!

I just received a 1914 Elgin in the mail today and they ARE loud tickers, aren't they? It is a beautiful, LARGE pocket watch, Silverode case, open face. Here a couple of pics of it (seller's pics, I will take some of my own in the near future):










So far, my only other antique is a 1907 sterling silver Waltham, pictured here (again, seller's pics):










Both are in going order, both have blued hands, they look much better in the flesh than they do in these pics (and that is not a dig at the photographer's skill, just a statement of fact). I still have a mid '20s Tissot on its way to me, as well as an 1899 Waltham. I had a stunning rolled gold 1903 Waltham, unfortunately it was not as described and did not work, so the seller was kind enough to take it back. I would have been happy with it if I paid less for a watch that I knew wasn't working, but the seller preferred a return.

Here is my Chinese knock-off, had this for a couple of years now and it keeps great time, but compared to the real thing(s) in the flesh, it can't hold a candle to them! I took these some time back (and for different reasons than showing on a watch forum, so they might be a bit "artsy" for this audience. Hope you don't mind  ). It is "Elite" brand, whatever that means. It opens front and back, and has protective glass for the movement as well as the crystal over the dial. It is a lovely watch, just not the real thing...














































I am planning to take photos of all my vintage pocket watches as time allows. I will post them in this forum.


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

I"m still undecided whether I like ore/silver/rode/roid watches (take your pick!), but those look beautiful, Fluppyboy. I personally pick gold or gold-filled watches 'cause I think they just look nicer.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Shangas said:


> I"m still undecided whether I like ore/silver/rode/roid watches (take your pick!), but those look beautiful, Fluppyboy. I personally pick gold or gold-filled watches 'cause I think they just look nicer.


I have to admit (and I don't wear any gold jewellery or watches, only silver), that the gold antique pocket watches look very very nice! This is the 1903 Waltham that didn't work out (seller's pics):










In the flesh, the blue hands in combination with the gold case looked like a million dollars! :-!


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

Gold case + blue steel hands = win. Gold hands (or gold-coloured hands) also look nice, but I think I prefer the blue because they contrast against the dial more and it's easier to read the time.


----------



## dnr16 (Jul 3, 2009)

I wore a pocket watch for thirty years and have only just gone back to a wristwatch. The reason? I was a string-player in an orchestra, and a wristwatch interfered with my freedom of playing. I would take it off and place it on the floor, and then forget it.

I always took care to buy trousers with a fob pocket, and had the watch attached with a chain to a belt loop. Very effective. But yes, it was impossible to consult my watch while driving in a car.

Now I work as a therapist, I need a watch I can consult without making a big production of it - hence the move back to a wristwatch.


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

dnr16 said:


> I wore a pocket watch for thirty years and have only just gone back to a wristwatch.


Do you mind telling us what pocketwatch you were wearing for those thirty years?


----------



## dnr16 (Jul 3, 2009)

Erik_H said:


> Do you mind telling us what pocketwatch you were wearing for those thirty years?


I can't remember what I started out with - something cheap I picked up in a junk shop and wore for a couple of years till it died. Then my (then) wife bought me a new Swiss Fortunoff. I still have it, though now I don't use it. My granddaughter tried to look at it and as a result the lid doesn't open quite as smoothly as it should...


----------



## Hoos (Jun 8, 2009)

I have two pocket watches. One is a 1917 Elgin this is currently being serviced (picture below.

The other is a 1927 Illinois Marquis Autocrat, pictured below in sig line.

I prefer wearing them in the pocket, attached by chain to a belt loop (having a heck of a time finding a white gold chain in the antique stores, will probably end up buying online).

Watch preference is: not yellow gold, prefer character over "collectability factor", keeps time, Illinois, and just fits with my personality.

There are a couple of other watches I have my eye on to allow changing things up from day to day, but right now the Illinois Autocrat is the daily watch.


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

It's nothing special but I've been using my Molnija pocket watch as a "daily carry". Sometimes when it's really hot or if I'm working on something I prefer not to wear a watch and using a pocket watch is a more interesting alternative to just using my cell phone or something. It fits perfectly in the watch pocket on a pair of levi's with the chain connected to a belt loop.


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

Brent (Hoos), that Elgin looks beautiful!

These are my two Walthams:










7J M1908, hunter-case, 16-size, stem-wind, stem-set. Made in 1926. 20-year gold-filled case. (Currently at watchmaker's. Should be back soon).










7J M1895, open-face, 14-size, stem-wind, stem-set. Made in 1899. 5-year gold-filled case. (Currently on a chain and sleeping in my pocket, ticking happily away).


----------

